# What is included in landscpaing?



## Adenmoor (May 30, 2004)

Is the porch and walkway considered part of landscaping?
Or is landscaping referred to as only plants, grass, dirt, & trees?


----------



## theman (Dec 25, 2003)

*Landscaping ?*



Adenmoor said:


> Is the porch and walkway considered part of landscaping?
> Or is landscaping referred to as only plants, grass, dirt, & trees?




Adenmoor

Is the question (is the porch and walkway considered part of landscaping) a requirement for a C. O. I'd say yes


----------



## Adenmoor (May 30, 2004)

theman said:


> Adenmoor
> 
> Is the question (is the porch and walkway considered part of landscaping) a requirement for a C. O. I'd say yes


Pardon my ignorance, but what is C.O.?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Certificate of Occupancy, document required prior to moving into a new structure.
An attached porch is considered part of the structure. Landscaping refers to just about everything else around the structure and may include the driveway, fencing, walkways, gazebos,patios,sprinklers, plants and grass.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

... it all depends what your contract with the customer says. If your contract says you will sweep porches, then it is included. If the contract doesnt say anything about the porches then it is not included.


----------



## Adenmoor (May 30, 2004)

Thank you!


----------



## mdvaden (Aug 16, 2004)

In Oregon, landscape contractors are licensed by the Oregon Landscape Contractors Board to install plants, landscaping, boulders and:

Paths, walkways, decks and fences and arbors -

The bond needs to be a bit higher to contract the fences and decks.

We landscapers, here, also install ponds, waterfalls and water features.


----------



## LauneLandscapes (Oct 30, 2009)

I built a porch for a client a few years ago. Will post a picture tomorrow.


----------

